# Who should the sixers keep/trade?



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> So, who stays? Who goes? Who's on the bubble?
> 
> That will come into clearer
> 
> ...


http://www.philly.com/dailynews/sports/20070417_Phil_Jasner___Dissecting_the_Sixers.html


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

It doesn't matter as long as the Sixers are held hostage by Billy King and Larry Brown


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> It doesn't matter as long as the Sixers are held hostage by Billy King and Larry Brown


lol, right. Joe SMith will get the max.

I'd hope to see green get traded. His contract is stupid.


----------



## SixersFan91 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'd say that anyone not named Andre could be parted with. We have some good players, but we gotta give some to get some. The only way I'd deal Carney is if we get a good Center and we package Carney with Dalembert to get rid of his(Dalembert's) huge contract. I've heard about a rumor with us dealing our top pick and Kevin Ollie for Phoenix's pick, depeneding on where our picks are in the lottery. For the Sixers, I think this would be an amazing deal, but i've yet to find confirmation of that rumor.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

I'd love to deal Carney for another 1st rounder. Somewhere in the high teens, maybe early 20's if we're targeting someone who's not Josh McRoberts. 

sidenote: If we draft McRoberts I may light myself on fire.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

If there's a way to get rid of green for an expiring contract, I'd do that. Also, watching the bulls-heat game, that carney trade looks stupid.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> lol, right. Joe SMith will get the max.
> 
> I'd hope to see green get traded. His contract is stupid.


I don't know why a lot of people here think Green's contract is bad? 

After this season, Green's contract is 4yrs at $3m per, which isn't that bad from a trading perspective, unlike Sammy's mamoth deal with more years and triple the money.

And Green can fill up the stat sheet on occasions. So he's def trade bit this offseason.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

SirCharles34 said:


> I don't know why a lot of people here think Green's contract is bad?
> 
> After this season, Green's contract is 4yrs at $3m per, which isn't that bad from a trading perspective, unlike Sammy's mamoth deal with more years and triple the money.
> 
> And Green can fill up the stat sheet on occasions. So he's def trade bit this offseason.


Dalembert's at least makes sense to me. He's a big guy with talent. I get it. A mistake, but an understandable one. Green... there's no reason for that contract.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> Dalembert's at least makes sense to me. He's a big guy with talent. I get it. A mistake, but an understandable one. Green... there's no reason for that contract.


Dalembert's contract makes no sense. A big man who's hit his ceiling and will never be an all-star gets a contract where the payout is around $11 M per? That's a tragedy.

He's on the same level as DeSagana Diop and Dan Gadzuric yet he gets paid so much more than them. It's the worst contract Billy King has handed out since Kenny Thomas.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

SirCharles34 said:


> I don't know why a lot of people here think Green's contract is bad?
> 
> After this season, Green's contract is 4yrs at $3m per, which isn't that bad from a trading perspective, unlike Sammy's mamoth deal with more years and triple the money.
> 
> And Green can fill up the stat sheet on occasions. So he's def trade bit this offseason.


Sir Charles what stat sheet have you ever seen Green fill up? He shoots and shoots and shoots, does nothing else. Hes a chucker and not that great at it.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> Dalembert's contract makes no sense. A big man who's hit his ceiling and will never be an all-star gets a contract where the payout is around $11 M per? That's a tragedy.
> 
> He's on the same level as DeSagana Diop and Dan Gadzuric yet he gets paid so much more than them. It's the worst contract Billy King has handed out since Kenny Thomas.


That is the worst in the history of this franchise, as you stated you could get the same production from Gadzuric or Diop if both of those guys played the minutes that Dbert does


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Keep Iguodala, Korver and Williams. Trade everyone else.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> Sir Charles what stat sheet have you ever seen Green fill up? He shoots and shoots and shoots, does nothing else. Hes a chucker and not that great at it.


I meant points wise. He's been able to drop 20/25 when he's filled in as a starter.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Kunlun said:


> Keep Iguodala, Korver and Williams. Trade everyone else.


I agree with this, but I'd keep Carney too for now.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

igoudala and miller


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> Keep Iguodala, Korver and Williams. Trade everyone else.


Korver isn't really a necessity either. We just won't be able to get equal value for him.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> Korver isn't really a necessity either. We just won't be able to get equal value for him.


Who`s we ??

your a nuggets fan now 

............................


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> Korver isn't really a necessity either. We just won't be able to get equal value for him.


Korver is the one consistent player that stretches the floor. You need those type of guys, where will you find one for cheap as good as he is?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> Korver is the one consistent player that stretches the floor. You need those type of guys, where will you find one for cheap as good as he is?


Pretty much what I was going to say. I believe Korver actually has a very good contract for what he gives to the team, I also believe he is a hard worker and is a positive influence in the locker room. I have never read or heard any bad news about him, only good stuff.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The only bad thing about Korver is his coaches tend to play him too many minutes. He was one of the best 6th men in the league last year.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Coatesvillain said:


> The only bad thing about Korver is his coaches tend to play him too many minutes. He was one of the best 6th men in the league last year.


That's not really a bad thing 'about' Korver. That's more like a bad thing the coaches tend to do.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

I would keep Korver also.....I totally agree with Beez....He streches the floor consistently and he makes his guy stay with him for the duration of his minutes because if you leave he's open just a little he will bury the J. No if ands or buts about that!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

www.starbury.com said:


> Who`s we ??
> 
> your a nuggets fan now
> 
> ............................


Actually, I'm not.



> Korver is the one consistent player that stretches the floor. You need those type of guys, where will you find one for cheap as good as he is?


Yeah, you're right.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Iggy is the only one I would lock-down. Korver would be hard to move, but if the price is right...


----------



## jefferyball (May 13, 2007)

I think they should trade dalembert.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

jefferyball said:


> I think they should trade dalembert.


You do that, whos the Center?


----------

